# First Halloween Mix



## goneferal (Jul 2, 2010)

*Sorry*

I mixed it at low levels. I need to fix the fades big time. Sorry to waste everyones time.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

No need to apologize - Hey, I though it was pretty interesting & well done ! A variety of background sounds & ambient music mixed throughout. As for the fades, there are a few spots that needed blending, maybe up the fire crackling a little more. It seemed a little too low & sounded like audio crackle. I think you did a great job - we are our own worst critics - 

I don't know how many times I've done a mix & re tweaked it & still not happy........
Would love to hear a finished / re tweaked version if you decide to blend the spots that you want & re post.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Never a wate of time. That's how you learn and get better. Keep at it.


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree with Dark Lord and Kprimm... very well done.

I liked the various drones and pads, and they way the track flowed. One can certainly hear the time and effort put into it. Keep at it!

Cheers!


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm very impressed. The only thing I might quibble about is the crackling fire ... while almost all the other sounds come and go, that crackle just sits there the whole time. Obviously keep it for the cauldron bits, but there might be some other places where it could be removed ... or replaced with the thunder you mentioned.


----------

